# My teeny tiny list (Updated-Photos added!)



## n_j_t (Oct 30, 2005)

This is my little MAC collection so far. I don't use blush, mascara, lipstick or foundation. The photos don't have everything in them because they need to be updated...













*Eyeshadows:*

Ricepaper 
Nehru 
Satin Taupe 
Flashtrack 
Crystal 
Mystical Mist
Black Tied
Humid
Seedy Pearl
Botanical

*Pigments:* 
Violet
Coco 
Kitschmas 
Lovely Lily 


*LIPPIES*:

Sinnamon Lustreglass
Cultured 
Fleur de Light 
Bowbelle 
Dreamy 
Who's That Lady Lipgelee
Viva Glam V
Of Corset!
Moistly Lipgelee
Petal Pusher Lustreglass

*FACE*: 
Studio Finish Concealer in NC30 & NC35
Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC35

*Other stuff:*

*Eyes*

*Stila * eyeshadows in Diamond Lil, Key, Puck and Cassis
*Lancome * Colour Doses in Montego Beige, Lilac Valley and Frosty Chutney
*NYX * eyeshadows in Green Tea, Frosted Lilac, Kiwi and #17 Trio (Frosted Flake, Slate & Iced Mocha) 
*Rocket City * No Way Milky Way Trio
*Paul & Joe * #23 Chat Siamois
*Jane * Eye Zings in Browny Points, Sungloss, Twilight Zone and Goldie Looks
*Milani * shadows in Antique Gold, Java Bean and Icy Plum

*Lips*

*Smashbox* Market mini gloss
*Lancome * Juicy Tube in Fruity Pop
*Sephora * Stain & Shine in Raspberry and Red Currant
*Neutrogena * MoistureShine Gloss in Dreamy 
*Neutrogena* MoistureShine Tinted Balm in Fresh
*Smith's Rosebud Salve* in Original and Strawberry


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

A very diverse collection happening there!


----------



## n_j_t (Nov 24, 2005)

Added photos! Finally


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 28, 2005)

sweet collection!! luv the WTL lipgellee


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovely lovely lovely collection!!!


----------

